# The seatbelt lock on my Volvo broke. What do I do?



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

This is the piece that is on the seatbelt buckle that keeps the belt from becoming loose, since the belt isn't designed to ratchet. I looked into getting it replaced, but that would cost me about $400 installed with no guarantees that the next one won't break a couple of years down the road. I had to move DD's seat from the middle position to the side and I'd really like to move it back, but I"m not going to drop $400 to do so. Is there some kind of aftermarket clip that I can put on the belt that will do the same job?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

There should have been a locking clip that came with your carseat. If not, you can buy them in any store that sells baby items.


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

I looked for something at Target and didn't find anything. Where can I get one?


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Are you sure there isn't a metal locking clip on the back of your carseat?

If not, Babies R Us sells them for about $2.50. I know, because my oldest son's dad is constantly losing them.


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't think so but I'll look again. Thanks mamas!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

*If I am understanding you correctly this is a lap only belt? If I am, your switcheable latchplate is what is broke. A regular locking clip (like the type that are found typically on infant seats and convertibles with no built in lockoff) is NOT what you need. If you cannot replace the belt at the $ 400.00, and want to put a CRS in that seating position, and have a lap only belt there, you need a belt shortening clip. This specialized type of clip can only be found through certain places. Your local Safe Kids coalition office will be able to direct you. Some vehicle manufacturers also sell them. This special clip is crash tested and designed to hold a CRS in place in the event of a MVC. It MUST be installed in a very specific manner and you need to contact a CPS professional to install it for you. www.seatcheck.org or www.safekids.org

DC*


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

Nope. It's a lap/shoulder, not just a lap belt.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennmiller* 
Nope. It's a lap/shoulder, not just a lap belt.

What type of retractor do you have? What type of latchplate? You can refer to your vehicle owner's manual for verification if you are unsure. From your description and clarification, it sounds like you have an ELR retractor and a switcheable locking latchplate. An ELR locks in an emergency quick braking situation and freely moves the rest of the time. For installation of child restraints, Volvo put in the locking latchplate perhaps (to prevent having to use a locking clip). So I guess it does sound like you need to use a locking clip should you be unable to replace the mechanism and still desire to place your DC in that seating position. I would feel more comfortable if I knew exactly what you have per your vehicle owner's manual.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Try hitting up some scrap yards (car scrappers) or tow truck impound yards. They may have the spring part of your seatbelt. It'll cost you around 20 to 45 dollars and you'll need to find someone who knows how to replace the spring.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
What type of retractor do you have? What type of latchplate? You can refer to your vehicle owner's manual for verification if you are unsure. From your description and clarification, it sounds like you have an ELR retractor and a switcheable locking latchplate. An ELR locks in an emergency quick braking situation and freely moves the rest of the time. For installation of child restraints, Volvo put in the locking latchplate perhaps (to prevent having to use a locking clip). So I guess it does sound like you need to use a locking clip should you be unable to replace the mechanism and still desire to place your DC in that seating position. I would feel more comfortable if I knew exactly what you have per your vehicle owner's manual.

Yes, older Volvos have ELR seat belts with switichable locking latchplates. There is a little red button that switches from locked to unlocked. The only way to securely install a child restraint if the locking mechanism is broken is with a locking clip, seperate or built-in.

ETA: For the OP here is a photo of a locking clip and more info:

http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/lockincss.aspx

dallaschildren: a link on the Volvo switchable locking latchplates:

http://au.geocities.com/ozbrick850/childseat.html

Quote:

The Volvo system is by far the best I've used, as one might expect. The
suggestion to augment this with a locking clip could compromise this
system and produce a dangerous situation. The seat belt is locked
during an accident by the Emergency Locking Retractor (ELR) in the seat
back, not by the locking mechanism in the buckle. The locking
latchplate merely holds the belt in a pre-tensioned state so that,
during an accident when the ELR is activated, the belt is maintained in
a tight position. The mechanism in the latchplate serves no function
after the ELR is activated, so it cannot fail in an accident....<snip> Volvo's locking
latchplate allows you to pull upward directly at the buckle and then
feed the slack into the retractor without worrying about the seat
shifting.
It was always a breeze to install seats in my old 850 wagon with those latchplates.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks uccomama!







:


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

Uccomama, what year is your wagon? I have a 94 850 and I don't know if I have this locking clip, but I have a heck of a time getting the Britax locking clip to stay clipped.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Mine was a 97, I no longer have it otherwise I would take a photo of the latchplate. As far as I know, the first year the 850's had the switchable locking latchplate was 96, so your 94 probably won't have it. Those Britax lock-offs can be a pitb, and you need them to work to properly install your car seat. I would call Britax customer service, if you have an hour to spare waiting on hold, and tell them about the issue.


----------

